# Phillips F34T12/CW/RS/EW 34 Watt Cool White



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What type of florescent 4 footer cool white are the cheapest to buy and best quality one can buy in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada ?

I bought some Phillips F34T12/CW/RS/EW 34 Watt Cool White at Home Depot before. It doesn't last a few months before they turn black and start flickering.
I don't know whether it was old or bad stock that they sold me at Home Depot ?
I will never buy Phillips again. The box of 10 weren't cheap either when taxes and environmental disposal fees were charged for each tube.
Does a lower watt florescent are they cheaper and last longer then the higher wattage ones ?

Are there any florescent tubes made in Canada ?
Seems most of the florescent tubes I see at stores are made in the U.S.A. ?

Anybody know a better brand to buy in Winnipeg other than Phillips which would last longer ?

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe it is the fixture you are using. A decent fixture cost some money.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

As BG said, it could be the fixture and not the lamps. How old is the ballast in the fixture?? They do need to be replaced sometimes.

Another factor is the usage of the fixture/lamps........flourescent lights are made to stay on. Constantly turning them on/off will reduce lamp lifespan.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are using the cheap "shop lights" you see advertised, the ballast is not replaceable. Only use tubes that the ballast calls for. If it calls for 40 watt, use 40 watt, not 34 watt, as there is a slight fire hazard.

40 watts are available but harder to find. I only use 40 watt as that is what my ballast call for. They last for years.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Home depot still has them Fluorescent Bulbs | Light Bulbs | Lighting & Ceiling Fans | Home Depot Canada
There is also Canada lite Linear Fluorescent Tubes
and Bulbs Canada Fluorescent Tubes
and this place Utility Fluorescent Lighting
about all I could find


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

The black on the end is little bits of the cathode(referred to as emmisive material) that burn off every time the fixture is turned on. Cold staring temps will accelerate the deterioration of the cathode, as more energy(electrons) is required to excite the mercury in the tube. They start to flicker when the emmisive material accumulates to a level that actually impedes the ability of the ballast to excite the lamp.

As mentioned, the ballast could be the wrong type, or on its way out, and can't deliver enough energy to properly set off the lamps(s). Check to make sure lamp and ballast are properly matched, and change the ballast if its suspect.

If this fixture is subject to temperature extremes, or cycled on/off a lot , you might want to consider an LED replacement. They aren't cheap at first, but do pay for themselves with lower operating costs, and much longer service life. They also achieve full brightness instantly, and provide more accurate color transmission.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Bought some Proline Florescent tubes 34 watts to use.

They seem to work well after I put them on.

They are silver ended at the sides, which seems to work better than the green
sided ones of Phillips tubes.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Time will tell :>)

BG


----------

